# Took delivery of my new 2013 E92 M3 Brilliant White Red Fox.



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

I am still in Europe having a great time in the Swiss Alps.
I love the color, I am a white color fan, all my M3s have been alpine white and monaco blue for my last one.

Even thought this is my 6th european delivery it never gets old. I took delivery on October 20th which coincided with the 5th year Anniversary of the BMW Welt.


----------



## positiveions (Apr 19, 2012)

COngrats buddy. Post some photos.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

I've just got around uploading a couple o teaser shots from our great european vacation. Our trip took us to Munich, Lauterbrunnen, Murren, Wengen, Grindelwald, Annecy, Vevey, Lenno and Cernobbio in Lake Como, Luzern drop off in Munich and stop over in London.

As a photographer I have taken more than 5000 shots. I will be posting some more. As a first timer in London I really enjoyed it and I would recommend it to anyone, I could not deal with the driving on the wrong side of the road though. I am glad I didn't take the car there.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't know if I am more impressed by the fact that you have done six EDs in six years or the fact that you have bought four M3s in four years. Impressive to say the least.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Chuck, I am just an ED whore. .
I can tell you that after all these EDs I still get excited about the experience. It's like going back to Meca, even though I am not religious. It helps to love a country like Germany and having an open mind about traveling thruout Europe enjoying their culture, history, food and BEER. Also, a love for the brand and sports cars brings me back to Munich every year. 
I was told that I am the person who has done the most deliveries besides a german person who has done 5. There is nothing like going on vacation around Europe in a brand new M3.


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

Great looking car. Great photos. Congrats. 

About being the highest EDer with 6, I don't think so. I spoke to a 'fester not long ago who was on his 13th. I wondered if that qualified him for a "Baker's Dozen" discount. Sadly, he said it didn't. I just completed my first, so I'm still a rookie. But there are others that are "high timers", almost professional EDers, if u will. But, congrats on the 6th. I hope to someday join your ranks.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry, I should have specified that I was talking about 6 deliveries every year, not talking about the total amount.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Here are some shots from our trip.
Enjoy!!

Annecy, France




























Junfraujoch




























Lauterbrunnen, Switzerland (A room with a view)










Staubbach Falls in Lauterbrunnen, Switzerland










Gimmenwald, Switzerland










Moonrise in the Alps










Luzern, Switzerland



















London


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice pics.


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

6 E92s and no desire for a convertible?

Great photos.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

petriej said:


> 6 E92s and no desire for a convertible?
> 
> Great photos.


Not in Miami!! Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow, fantastic photos. Your eye for balancing light and shadows is outstanding. I'm jealous.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

No doubt they are great photos, but they would be that much better if they would just have the new car in them.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

djsaad1 said:


> No doubt they are great photos, but they would be that much better if they would just have the new car in them.


I agree, but too much of a good thing sometimes gets sweeter than it needs to be.


----------

